# Julia__________ puella familiae.



## c.emiliani

Julia__________ puella familiae. 
 est 
 sunt 

which is the better answer in this question i have encountered?


----------



## clara mente

"Est", since Julia is the subject of the sentence.


----------



## Whodunit

c.emiliani said:


> Julia__________ puella familiae.
> est
> sunt
> 
> which is the better answer in this question i have encountered?


 
It's _est_, because "familiae" is the genitivus explicativus (genitive of description) of "puella", so it's in the singular.

Julia - nominative singular feminine
puella - nominative singular feminine
familiae - genitive singular feminine of _familia_

est - singular
sunt - plural

= Julia *is* the daughter of the family/family daughter.


----------



## clara mente

Whodunit said:


> It's _est_, because "familiae" is the genitivus explicativus (genitive of description) of "puella", so it's in the singular.
> 
> Julia - nominative singular feminine
> puella - nominative singular feminine
> familiae - genitive singular feminine of _familia_
> 
> est - singular
> sunt - plural
> 
> = Julia *is* the daughter of the family/family daughter.


Whodunit,
We should have let him take a stab at the answer first. We don't want to be guilty of doing anyone's Latin I homework, do we? Besides, we've already carried that cross alone.


----------



## Whodunit

clara mente said:


> Whodunit,
> We should have let him take a stab at the answer first. We don't want to be guilty of doing anyone's Latin I homework, do we? Besides, we've already carried that cross alone.


 
Well, you were the first one who answered his question ...


----------



## clara mente

Guilty as charged!


----------



## virgilio

c.emiliani,
             "est" is the only possible option. The option "sunt" which you offer is syntactically impossible - and therefore not an option.

Virgilio


----------

